# A forum where a shitload of people claim to be cured



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

http://anxietybusters.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?board=general

So, is this therapist for real or is it a big lie?
anyone have experience with her?


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

TheStarter said:


> http://anxietybusters.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?board=general
> 
> So, is this therapist for real or is it a big lie?
> anyone have experience with her?


I also asked that question here a few months ago and nobody answered. I don't know. It could be that her program gives some tips for recovery. It's probably what we already know- relaxing, ignoring, etc.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hmm. Any pirates out there have the ebooks/audio from that site? I am curious but I dont feel like paying 300$.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Here are some articles from on a website from what I think is her: dr freedman


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

she's legit. she basically teaches the exact same thing as dpmanual or the linden method. it would be nice to check out her program in depth though.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

what does linden teach? I was always curious...


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

its all the same stuff no matter how you package it, you can get all the same facts from her, linden or whatever right here on this site.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

it's all just accept it, ignore it, move on with your life and it will go away.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

BUMP! I bought the program about a year ago. It seems to have a lot of positive insight on how to overcome this, but it's based on diet, exercise, acceptance and a few other things. There's noway to pirate it because it's CD-based only and the CDs are encrypted.... not that I would anyway since I had pay $250 for it.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

staples said:


> There's noway to pirate it because it's CD-based only and the CDs are encrypted....


----------



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

Theres always a way to pirate shit..... i pirated the linden method.







i can also pirate this.

DL frostwire its the new limewire download the shit for free get it do it yaaaaaaaaaaaaaar. =]


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

dustyn916 said:


> Theres always a way to pirate shit..... i pirated the linden method.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm* I am clearly of another generation.

Dr. Freedman? has been discussed here many times. More of the same. And no, you diagnose/treat someone over the phone (free complimentary evaluation), and the CDs may be helpful for some with panic related DP/DR.

https://www.anxietybusters.com/ecom/products.php?cat=15

A little steep for my taste. Everyone else has said what I would say. I wouldn't spend the money.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

sonnl said:


> its all the same stuff no matter how you package it, you can get all the same facts from her, linden or whatever right here on this site.


AMEN


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I think everything can have great value as long as it speaks to YOU. You can read something or speak to someone, and a lightbulb gets turned on in your head, or you suddenly feel free from some deep-rooted fear you have, or whatever. It might be the same shit in a different package, but it works because.. Well, what I said.
I spoke to a priest out of desperation. He looked white as a sheet by the time I was finished, so that didn't really help.

The one thing said to help most people with dissociation and trauma is talk therapy. Which I believe. Unfortunately my therapist has dumped me AGAIN, and I'm too tired to start all over with a new one.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

york said:


> Unfortunately my therapist has dumped me AGAIN, and I'm too tired to start all over with a new one.


I've been dumped by a therapist or two.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Why dumped by a therapist? For what reason?


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

She just doesn't return my calls. It's happened before, but then she told me she thought I could manage on my own.. Meaning she didn't know how to help me. The wonderful thing about living in a socialist country is that you get help, but you have to take what is given to you if you aren't rich enough to be outside the system. So this is what I got.

I feel like every time I tell her about something that's difficult for me to say, she disappears. It makes me feel like s#it to be honest.. I have a lot of thoughts I'm scared are borderline psychotic, and I finally told her and this happens.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

You guys both got dumped by your therapist?

Do you mind explaining what happened?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> You guys both got dumped by your therapist?
> 
> Do you mind explaining what happened?


If it's the same thing that's happened to me, then they just decide that they can't do anything to help and move on.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> If it's the same thing that's happened to me, then they just decide that they can't do anything to help and move on.


Sound like crap therapists tbh


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

never_giving_up said:


> Sound like crap therapists tbh


Yeah, those are the therapists that are more like cheerleaders. I was dumped by a therapist too, a couple years back.

Talk therapy isn't for everyone. I have seen a lot of people get solace from CBT.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Does anyone have the torrent for this? I tried looking this up on torrentz.eu but I couldn't find anything.


----------

